# shooting spots for practice



## jdicenhour (Feb 23, 2012)

Not to long ago I started shooting at one inch dot at 20 an 30 yards but it's seems like when I move back to 40 that it causes me more trouble than helping me. Is an inch dot too small to aim at when your shooting 40 yard if so what size dot should I use


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you shooting with one eye closed?

If so... at 20 yards, the 1 inch dot is still big enough that if your pin wonders off of it... you will notice it pretty quickly. Not too hard to keep the 1" dot fairly centered behind your sight pin.

At 40 yards, you could be way off and not be able to see it.

Try a 3 or 4 inch spot at 40 yards... or if you want to find out what your group size is, use a cross-hair target.

If you're shooting with both eyes open though... I'm stumped. :wink:


----------



## jdicenhour (Feb 23, 2012)

I shoot with both eyes open I think it was a focus deal I read some other post on here that you commented on an really think it's a problem with the transition other I look at my bubble an then back to the target/spot. Not really sure after I bring my bow up to eye level an draw an check level an center housing in peep if i should look at spot an bring pin to it or look at pin till I settle on spot. I tried it today an seemed like it worked better when I got peep align an level then look at spot an bring pin down to it


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

an inch dot at 40 yards is pretty damn small. if you have a pin, it covers the dot entirely, i'm sure. if you are trying to concentrate on looking where you want the arrow to land, as soon as the pin covers the dot, your eyesight focuses on the pin, because it see nothing on the target to focus on. the problem is, that when the eyes focus on the pin, they see a stationary pin, instead of the relationship between the pin and the stationary dot they're trying to focus on, so the information they receive and send to the brain for the purpose of firing the release is confusing. at that point, they send a message to "move the pin, so we can see the dot". this vicious circle continues until you force the shot, but the shot is aimed at for all practical purposes,....nothing...and you miss.
I wouls go to maybe a two inch dot at 40 yards so that float allows some amount of dot to be showing past the pin all the time. that way your aiming process stay focused on concentrating on the dot, because it can see it somewhere around the pin at all times and alignment is maintained.


----------



## jdicenhour (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks that makes sense plus I answered my own question about in my last comment if I'm looking at the spot an bring bow to eye level an look away from the spot to check my bubble an stuff it makes sense to look back at the spot before aiming.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

very interesting about covering up the dot...i've read that several times, but it's finally sinking in. it is especially enlightening since i just shot a 3d tourny with a lot of turkey targets, so i was aiming at a lot of arrows...and missing left and right. i remember now, i was constantly moving the sight pin to reacquire the arrow i was aiming at. when the shot happened, it was usually a miss. how am i going to fight this problem???


----------



## jdicenhour (Feb 23, 2012)

It's all about focus forget about hitting arrow nock an use the target to find a spot I found out when I shoot that I aim better when I give both eyes something to focus on. Instead of worrying about my dominant eye aiming at the spot. Plus it's seemed to help square me up better.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

what better to focus on than an arrow right in the 12??


----------



## jdicenhour (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess a better way to say it is let the arrow be the center of the bigger spot you pick out because if you just use the arrow itself then you are liable the drop your pin right at the shot in order to see the arrow especially if it's beyond 30 yards an your pin cover the arrow


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

exactly right..next timer out, i'm going to add a yard and hold under the arrow, and forget about holding on the arrow. at closer distances, gimme shots 30 and under, this should eliminate the winking in and out problem. i do this already with arrows slightly over or under the 12..we'll just have to plan our work, and work our plan, lol!!


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

it's the whole reason you aim with both eyes open. your dominant eye superposes that it sees on the in-dominant eye's picture of the whole target. as a result, you get the dot on the target, where you want the arrow to go. if you're moving the dot to see the spot, you dominant eye is focusing on the dot. you need to train your eyesight to look at the target with both eyes and forget about the dot, it will appear in between what your dominant eye sees and the target automatically, because it is in the dominant eyes view, so simply concentrate on the target with both eyes and your binocular vision will do the rest. 
the reason you focus on the dot with your dominant eye, is because you are trying to control your aim too much, by checking and re-checking your sight picture as the shot develops.
just concentrate on the target, let the aiming be what the aiming is, and your binocular vision will do it's thing.


----------



## MayDie (Jul 29, 2009)

When I was not using both eyes to aim I used to set my sights up so I could aim at the bottom of a spot and hit the spot, this way I was always able to see the target. You have to focus on the bottom of the spot and not let your mind drift up though.


----------

